# smokey problems



## troppo (Feb 8, 2015)

G`day guys
New bloke here so please go easy on me if i make any mistakes.
My generator will start fine and run for a minute or so then it starts pouring blue/white smoke, it still seems to be running ok (though i havent tried it under load). When its smoking, if i crack the injector it stops smoking, runns for a while and the whole cycle starts again.
Yes i admit its an ebay chinese generator but its all i could afford that would do what i wanted.
Anyone have any ideas?
Cheers all
Troppo


----------



## SpringerPop (May 25, 2014)

Specific make and model of your genset would help us to give better advice.

What is meant by "cracking the injector"?

Pop


----------



## Williamwaltz (Feb 26, 2015)

Agreed, 
what is crack injector here ?
please provide some information over it.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

troppo said:


> G`day guys
> New bloke here so please go easy on me if i make any mistakes.
> My generator will start fine and run for a minute or so then it starts pouring blue/white smoke, it still seems to be running ok (though i havent tried it under load). When its smoking, if i crack the injector it stops smoking, runns for a while and the whole cycle starts again.
> Yes i admit its an ebay chinese generator but its all i could afford that would do what i wanted.
> ...


Sounds like it is picking up air in the fuel system and when you crack the line it bleeds out and starts over. Put shaving cream over every connection if it's sucking air it will suck a hole in the cream. If all the connections are good it may be a flexible line that is bad, seen many of these over the years. HTH


----------

